# New treks and their Carbon



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

What do you guys think about the 5 series madons and their change to TCT carbon? Just got done looking at the new 5 series and i was thinking of trading up my 4.7 with full ultrega but now the new 5 series frames have the same carbon..Not sure if that upgrade would be worth it

karl


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

5-series gets most of the benefits of 6-series. I'm more of a believer in USA made than OCLV vs TCT. In any case, I'm pretty disgusted they got rid of Project One--or at least the ability to pick your parts.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I think my next bike will be a Specialized.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Since when did they get rid of project 1?

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/projectone/model/madone67ssl/


----------



## TerranATG (Jul 29, 2009)

It appears P1 is only available on OCLV frames only since they are made here in the US as opposed to the 4/5 series TCT frames made overseas.

I have no clue why 5 series are made overseas now. That is a big turn off to potential Trek buyers who don't need a bike in the 6 series range.

The '10 5 series will probably be in a high demand now, especially with end of year discounts.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

The rumor was that Trek could not make enough bikes in the US. The demand had grown and the backlog spiked, hence the wait time on P1 bikes. As such, they did what nearly every other manufacturer had already done, including most in the United States, they moved everything but the top tier bikes to Taiwan. Sucks, but it's the future, or at least near future. Not such a big deal, so long as the 5 series is not compromised in terms of ride quality.

I would guess that 90% of the 5 series buyers couldn't care less or don't know differently. With the new 6 series competitively priced, the frame upgrade is marginal from 5 to 6 series on the 2010s, so it makes complete sense to focus on the 6 series for 2011 in the USA and move the rest abroad. There is absolutely nothing wrong with Taiwanese manufacturing, if you don't like the ride quality, blame the design.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I really think Trek could have kept the customization part of the 5-series. The 6-series is competitively priced to the Pinarello and Ridley customizable options, but the 5-series is more expensive than most other Asian mass market carbon bikes. The ability to pick your parts (if not your paint) would still set them apart.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

jsedlak said:


> I think my next bike will be a Specialized.


Ditto. I am seriously considering a Roubaix for those long training rides. Or a Cannondale Synapse.

I have four Treks at home. All great bikes. Three made here, one overseas. Time for a change. Nothing against Trek. It's just time to take a serious look at other brands.


----------

